# Hi, I Am Functianalyst



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

I go by Functianalyst. I have been studying type since November 2000, the same year I lost my mom to lung cancer. It was necessary for me to find myself since I knew I never felt like I fit into any particular group, even my immediate family, but it was also how I dealt with her death. It was necessary for me to take this proverbial journey since I knew I was different. 

This is what I have learned; it’s important for us to know in using all eight functions, we do use them in degrees differently than any other person using the same functions. There are no rare types since we are all rare in that no one else uses the function combinations quite like you. Hi, I go by Functianalyst, but you can call me “friend”.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

You continue to dazzle me, functianalyst XD


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

That was beautiful.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw, that was such a sweet introduction. Oh my, you've been studying type for quite some time. Thank you for sharing a bit of your story.

I've learned a lot from you. Thank you for being here.

~Pink


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

Glad to make your acquaintance. I'm Nobleheart.

I'm very sorry to hear about your mother. I lost my wife in 2003, and I too embarked on this journey of self discovery via cognitive function theory, and I have to agree with your findings about how we are all unique in the ways we use the existing variables.

I'm glad to know you, and greatly appreciate your insights.


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

Good to meet you. Thanks for your insights.


----------

